# adding album artwork to music on the kindle fire



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my favorite things to do on the fire hd is play music that I have sideloaded from cds that I have previously ripped onto my laptop.  The music plays great but the majority of the album artwork is missing.  Is there a way to add it once it is on the fire?  Or is this something I need to do somehow on my laptop first.  I have tried embedding the artwork using windows media player without much success.  Thanks  BTW I also have Roxio Media Creator on my laptop if that helps.


----------

